# Poll do you foil your ribs & butts???



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

Well there were a few of us talking on one of the rib posts and we are wondering how many people foil vs not foil their ribs and butts. Hopefully this hasn't already been done if so sorry. I tried to search for one but didn't find anything. I'm not trying to debate which is better as there is no right or wrong way its all up to your personal preference.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2010)

Couldn't really vote proper because I almost always foil my butts and with ribs I only foil 50% of the time because I like how they come out both ways.
With a butt though I really like the juices that collect when foiled and they are wonderful to add back into the meat.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for posting the poll,  I wasnt sure if it had been done before.

For ribs I started doing them with no foil, then tried foiling, and am now back to not foiling to stay.  I prefer to leave the ribs in the smoke the whole time.  Makes for a firmer rib with a better bark, and more tug to the meat imho.

For butts I foil once the butt has reached around 200 degrees & I take it off the WSM, & then toss it in a cooler foiled.  I have never tried foiling a butt, and most likely wont.  I have heard it speeds up the stall, and makes them get done faster.  I am not interested in either of these things,  whats a couple more hours in the smoke imho.  

With the above said, there is no right or wrong answer or method in regards to this.  Different strokes imho..


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

I have tried my ribs with foil and without and I really prefer the foiled ones. They are nice and tender yet still have that nice little tug on them. Now as for my butts I have only ever done them in foiled after 160 and take them to 200-205. But the last couple of gotten a little bit mushy inside so I plan on trying one without foil the next time I make some pulled pork so I can see what it is like both ways. I will also try and pull it out around 195 to see if that cuts down on the mushy part.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I edit the poll and add more option?


----------



## Dutch (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to use foil when I first started out but now I don't.


----------



## timtimmay (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't notice a difference on butts so i stopped doing it.  I do notice a difference with ribs.


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 10, 2010)

I started out foiling spares and butts on a char-griller w/sfb, to many holes where temperature would be lost. It is For Sale. cheap.

 Upgraded to 22.5 WSM, from here on I use no foil on spares and butt's, I do spritz every couple of hours.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a foiler.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm a non foiler


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 10, 2010)

You're still okay in my books!


----------



## acemakr (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes to both - IMHO, results are more predictable.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 10, 2010)

Need an option for some times I do and some times I don't.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 10, 2010)

What she said


----------



## chefrob (Mar 10, 2010)

i'm in this camp............


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

I foil both, just at different temps for an experiment.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 10, 2010)

I foil my butts at 165, but I don't foil ribs in the traditional sense. I foil my ribs at the very end when I rest them in the cooler for 30-60 minutes, but they are not foiled in the smoker.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 10, 2010)

not a pro like you guys, bot i always foil and add juice and spice at that time to keep it moist and add a little more flavor.   it also seems to me that most of the smoke absorbsion occurs during the first couple hours of the smoke before the crust starts to form.  so why not foil and get some more juice?


----------



## tom in nc (Mar 11, 2010)

Same here with butts.  Still experimenting with ribs.


----------



## jlb (Mar 11, 2010)

I have done ribs both ways, and I no longer foil ribs.

I guess it is a matter of personal preference.

Someone in an another reply mentioned, firm meat!

That is what I like!!  I like the rib to be tender, but have some firmness to it!!

I want to take a firm/tender bite, and have the meat stay on the bone!!

To me, ribs that have been foiled are tender, but the meat is just kinda mushy so to speak!!

Again, I want them tender, but want to have to chew just a little!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I dont want them to melt in my mouth!!!


----------



## smokingriley (Mar 11, 2010)

When I first started smoking ribs I did't foil. Now I have been using the 3-2-1 method for spares 2-2-1 for baby backs. So foil for 2 hours. I don't foil the butts.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 11, 2010)

I foil m ribs, but not the butt.  I like the juices on the ribs, but oh so love the bark on the butt.  But that is just me and how I do it now, all subject to change.

Warren


----------



## meowey (Mar 11, 2010)

Ditto!!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## warthog (Mar 11, 2010)

I have become addicted to foiling.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 11, 2010)

*I'm the SAME as 'Fire it up' but I voted foil both...

I just can't imagine not foiling and toweling a BUTT because of the resulting benefits it has.
*


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 11, 2010)

*
That's what I would suggest, pull at 195, foil and towel in a cooler for an hr.

I'll bet they're not mushy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

I foil both but I cut down the foiling time on my ribs.


----------



## graybeard (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it really depends on the type of smoker your using and the fuel you choose. 

beard


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 11, 2010)

I mostly don't, but have, and probably will again. I like to mix things up sometimes.


----------



## wmarkw (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm a non foiler on ribs and I love it. I tried the 3-2-1 a few years ago and results were good. Just got lazy when it was time to foil and said screw it. The texture of the rib is much better I think.

As for the butts it's not that I prefer to foil but it seems like all my cooks start late morning and by late afternoon/early evening I want to clean up everything before dark so I will then foil the butt and transfer to the oven to finish it off. But it is on my to do list to take a butt start to finish w/ no foil.


----------



## jd08 (Mar 11, 2010)

So how long do you cook ribs without foiling? 

I use the 3-1-1 and so far have loved the results.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't foil the ribs until they are ready to come off and "rest".  They either go into a warming box on the smoker, or into an ice chest.  If it's a big feed, we will pan and cover rather than wrap individual racks.  Those are the ones that generally go into the warming box of the smoker.


----------



## iresq (Mar 11, 2010)

I foil my families ribs as they prefer fall off the bone and not foil my rack because I prefer the pull.

Extreme noobie who has not smoked a butt yet.


----------



## placebo (Mar 11, 2010)

I foil both. Havn't tried non foiled ribs yet but I plan to soon just to see the difference.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 11, 2010)

all depends.  

in my WSM BB's typically take about 4-4.5 hours, spares about an hour more.


----------



## schmoke (Mar 11, 2010)

Always foil my ribs.  I'll have to try foiling my butts next time.


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 11, 2010)

I foil my butts after they are pulled from the smoker and then wrap them in a towel and place em in a cooler. I like my ribs 3-2-1  2-2-1 method.


----------



## captsly (Mar 11, 2010)

What he said, pull the butt at about 195 wrap it and into the cooler!!


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

I have only done two brisket's, one butt & 4 racks of baby backs. So far, I have foiled everything & it was the best meat I have ever put heat to. I am scared to try it any other way. This weekend will be two spares & another butt.  
Plus, it gives me a chance to play with the shiny stuff.


----------



## gruelurks (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been foiling them in the past, but tonight I did a 6 hour smoke with no foil, while misting them with apple juice, cider vinegar, and olive oil mixed together every hour or so. I think they came out pretty good, but they won't get eaten until tomorrow afternoon. :-(


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 12, 2010)

*I don't know how you held back!!! freshly done ribs, smelling them for 6 hrs, all cut up into almost plate size portions... I'll take um!!!*


----------



## badfrog (Mar 12, 2010)

I like to foil my butt, but my wife thinks I look silly with foil on my butt...! 

I do foil both...


----------



## smokinphil (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't smoke either while on the smoker. I do wrap in foil before putting in the cooler though. Then I prefer my butts to sit in the cooler for at least a couple of hours. Ribs need ti sit for at least 1/2 hour.


----------



## hocus smokus (Mar 12, 2010)

I always foil my ribs using the above listed methods, but have not tried foiling a butt yet... I get lots of compliments on mine, so I'm not ready to change it up.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 12, 2010)

based on reading the threads on SMF this poll is going pretty much how I figured with alot of folks foiling. 

whatever works.


----------



## southern smoke (Mar 13, 2010)

I foil my butts but normally not my ribs. I have foiled my ribs a couple of times when I was trying to meet a deadline, but I don't like to do that.


----------



## uncle_lar (Mar 14, 2010)

I dont foil ribs at all and only foil my Butts after I take them out of the smoker to rest them in a cooler before cooling
I have foiled Ribs in the past but much prefer a no foil lower temp longer smoke.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2010)

Generally foil my ribs, rarely foil my butts.  Started out not foiling anything and gradually moved over to it on ribs.


----------



## mcp9 (Mar 18, 2010)

i foil both.  didnt at first, but now i do.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I foil my ribs. My family likes 'em better that way.


----------



## phil brown (Mar 19, 2010)

I foil everything but poultry (gotta have that crispy skin). I didn't always. It isn't essential, but it sure helps in the moisture department. It can really hurt your bark if you do it too early, though.


----------



## cwalk (Mar 19, 2010)

after this past weekends smoke I now foil my butts. the way that thing tasted after it slow cooked in the smoker in its own juices was phenomenol. but only for about the last two hours


----------



## mistabob (Mar 20, 2010)

I foil both.  3-2-1 on the ribs and foil on the butts during the rest period in the cooler wrapped in towels.  Both work out great, especially since my fam likes them all to fall off the bone!  Gotta please them!


----------



## boiseque (Mar 25, 2010)

I foil both as well, but I have smoked a butt with no foil, stall was much longer didnt notice much difference in texture although the bark was a little bit more pronounced on the nonfoil one.  Ribs all I have ever done is foil them 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, might have to try without now though and see the difference.  Taste tests are always good!!!


----------



## yankee2cajn (Mar 25, 2010)

I foil my ribs.  I tend to smoke open for 3 hours @ 215 and then for 2 1/2 to 3 hours foiled @ 225, then one hour with foil off and sauced around 190-200.  

I open smoke my butts and briskets for 7 hours @ 225, and then transfer into stainless steel pans and cover tightly with foil.  We have a restaurant, so when we smoke pulled pork, we want all of the sandwiches to be moist, and foiling is the only way that I have found to acheive that.  when we txfr the briskets, I tend to add about a cup to cup and a half of water as the beef is a lot leaner than the pork, and we have ample rub to be able to add water instead of a stock.


----------



## twistertail (Mar 25, 2010)

I used to foil all my butts but the last 3 I have not.  I love the bark and flavor I get without the foil but it does seem to be a little dry, taste great right out of the smoker but the re-heats over the next few days it seem to be too dry.  The ones I foiled were nice and moist for days but I dont think had as good a smoke flavor and did not have the bark and was a little too greasy.  When I foiled I would do it at 150 or so.  I think the next one I'll take up to 180 or so and then foil and see how it turns out.


----------



## reflect (Mar 26, 2010)

Only foil I use is in the resting period in the cooler.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm a foil man. Need a discount at Sam's
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Foil my butts @160-165. After I get my new reverse flow rig I'm going to take one to 190 and then foil and put in a cooler to compare.


----------



## cheapchalee (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't foil either one, like the bark, no complaints so far.

Chalee


----------



## cthomp (Apr 8, 2010)

I foil my ribs in a SS turkey pan with apple cider.  They rule.


----------



## duosmoker (Apr 8, 2010)

I am too busy Kissing 'em!!!


You wood figure with the amount of time
that I have been q'ueing & smoking, that I 
wood have done a Butt or two... Butt no....


I do my ribs 3-2-1 with foil...



& I do know how to use proper english, 
butt you wood not know it by this post...
lol....


----------



## mdoverstreet (Apr 11, 2010)

I leave my butts and ribs on the smoker for 4 hrs.  Then bring them in, foil them very tightly and put them in the oven for 6 hrs at 215º.  Take them out and they fall apart.  I usually cook them the night before and I'm afraid that I'm going to fall asleep and the smoker will get cold.  I may push my luck and keep one in the smoker the whole time the next time I do one.


----------



## iceshark (Apr 24, 2010)

foil here.


----------



## cocomm (Apr 24, 2010)

foil and foil... consistent. i think the secret is resting in the cooler so the moisture re-distributes.


----------

